

Trapped and need advice. - trapperanon
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=LYSKPJTM

======
lysium
I don't quite see the trap: if you want to leave, why don't you leave? Seems
there are plenty of opportunities out there.

Having a raise is an incentive to stay, not an obligation.

The question is, does your family really _need_ your current salary or is a
lower salary + happy dad better for your family?

------
jaachan
If you want to make it easy for them to replace you, automate and document as
much as you can? That way, if you want to leave, you can just hand over the
job with only a few days guiding the new person around.

------
lubos
mining boom won't last forever, in fact, I'm not even sure if it's not over
already. Many mining companies went bankrupt recently. So squeeze as much as
you can while the opportunity lasts and when you lose your job, start your own
business. you should have enough saved up by then.

